# Washing hair is scary!



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

does anyone else get scared while washing your hair? I mean... I am all alone in a room taking a shower and my eyes are covered in shampoo and I cant open them, then I start hearing sounds because when your eyes are closed, I guess you pay more attention to sound.... and then I quickly want to wash away the shampoo as fast as I can... It's just scary ._.;


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 3, 2008)

weird maybe if I just got done watching some horror movie, I was all alone in my house and it was 1 am and the power goes out lol

other than that I don't think I've ever been afraid when washing my hair or showering.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Never happened to me.  And I had long hair for a monster to pull me into the drain with!  

Considering I now shower in stalls, the only thing that separates me from a horrifically-embarrassing moment is a flimsy sheet.  >_>;  Who needs monsters when you shower in a dorm?  =P


----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

Eh, I don't get my face covered in shampoo... lol wtf oldsaka


----------



## roguetrip (Oct 3, 2008)

Shave your head, problem fixed!

And no, I guess it would be scary taking showers with other guys, lucky my school didn't require that during gym class. With the jerks/weirdos that went to my school you would be very afraid!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

roguetrip said:
			
		

> Shave your head, problem fixed!
> 
> And no, I guess it would be scary taking showers with other guys, lucky my school didn't require that during gym class. With the jerks/weirdos that went to my school you would be very afraid!


Thank God our stalls are one-person only.  There's only four in each bathroom so sometimes I don't get to shower.  ._.

The showers at the pool are free-for-all though.  So that's slightly traumatizing too.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 3, 2008)

Scary hairy.  I'm scared to wash my hair cause the government controls everything, including Unilever. . .Either that or I lean back to prevent soap from getting on my face o_o


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Eh, I don't get my face covered in shampoo... lol wtf oldsaka


why am I oldsaka? x.x;

and how would you not get shampoo on your face?


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 3, 2008)

why are you shampooing your eyes?


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> why are you shampooing your eyes?


well my hiar is wet... and the shampoo drips down and stuff and gets on my face? I duno D=


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Like one rap song I vaguely remember, tilt your head back?


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Like one rap song I vaguely remember, tilt your head back?


what? I dont know x.x; Im just too used to it... I just dont know O_O


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 3, 2008)

I admit, I was scared washing my hair at one point of my life for the same reason.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Like one rap song I vaguely remember, tilt your head back?


what the hell?

To Osaka why is shampoo in your eyes? Just maintain the shampoo in your hair. If does start dripping down wet your hand and wash it out of your eyes. Problem solved...case closed... (cant think of any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> does anyone else get scared while washing your hair? I mean... I am all alone in a room taking a shower and my eyes are covered in shampoo and I cant open them, then I start hearing sounds because when your eyes are closed, I guess you pay more attention to sound.... and then I quickly want to wash away the shampoo as fast as I can... It's just scary ._.;


WTF! I thought this was a random "Practice poor hygeine thread" so I was ignoring it.
I feel this everytime also when washing my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, it's the dead silence and just the water being heard is what scares me.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

at least I know im not alone now


----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> .TakaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tilt your head back and tilt the water down so it doesn't wash the shampoo out too fast. Then face away from the tap and wash it out, with your head tilting back so the water runs down your back. Here is a diagram:


----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg I love that it puts me to sleep and calms me. I close my eyes and plug my ears in the shower somtimes


----------



## bombchu (Oct 3, 2008)

Err... what? lol I d'no what y'all are doing but I very rarely get shampoo in my eyes to begin with. Maybe you're not tilting your head back far enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However! I do get that way after I see a scary movie, though... especially if someone gets snatched while they're in the bathroom! Silent Hill... I didn't like being in public bathrooms for a few weeks. Actually, I was kinda scared of my own bathroom! Yeah... Avoid scary movies and you'll be alright


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I see faces and silhouettes when I close my eyes so maybe that's just me.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 3, 2008)

I take my showers in the morning, so there is no spookiness, plus the water wakes me up.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh it's all so clear now!


----------



## javad (Oct 3, 2008)

I used when i was young but now i am not


----------



## Talaria (Oct 3, 2008)

I get scared when I'm home alone and extremely windy at night in the shower. With the steam wafting around and that eerie whistling noise made by the wind, dark, no-one in the house....your imagination runs wild.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Eh, I don't get my face covered in shampoo... lol wtf oldsaka


I am with this guy.


----------



## JPH (Oct 3, 2008)

No, why would it bother me?

I mean, really, I'm just putting soap in my hair and closing my eyes for a few minutes. 
There's nothing strange about that, really :S


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 3, 2008)

bombchu said:
			
		

> Err... what? lol I d'no what y'all are doing but I very rarely get shampoo in my eyes to begin with. Maybe you're not tilting your head back far enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, i was scared of that too after watching a movie. I'm not scared of washing my hair, but i'm scared of what's behind the shower curtains.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 3, 2008)

I cried when I had to wash my hair when I was little. I had no idea why. I just didn't like the shower. And yeah, after a horror film, I sometimes have to wash it so quickly 'cause I get paranoid that there's gonna be something behind me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2008)

What freaks me out is that I swear I can hear my phone or the doorbell ringing while the water is running (but it's just the water), so I stop, and trudge all the way to the door and peer through the peephole, and _of course_ there's noone there, so I go back (dripping water over everything), start the shower again, and there we go again. Only this time I don't go check, and a rabid paranoia nags at me until I'm done.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this Topic has been posted before.....99% sure.

Hmmm, can't remember ever being scared of the shower.


----------



## TheRocK (Oct 3, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> does anyone else get scared while washing your hair? I mean... I am all alone in a room taking a shower and my eyes are covered in shampoo and I cant open them, then I start hearing sounds because when your eyes are closed, I guess you pay more attention to sound.... and then I quickly want to wash away the shampoo as fast as I can... It's just scary ._.;


LOL! May I ask how old you are?!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to be scared when I was little, not any more though.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 3, 2008)

Doesnt happen to me.. People always laugh at my big eyebrows yet HA They BLOCK my shampoo to-the-eye crap!


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

>



My picture works better


----------



## Requisite (Oct 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> No, why would it bother me?
> 
> I mean, really, I'm just putting soap in my hair and closing my eyes for a few minutes.
> There's nothing strange about that, really :S


Because a lot of people (including myself) are overly paranoid.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Because when you close your eyes, that's when _*they*_ move.  It isn't so much as hearing them as it is feeling them move.

It's that numbing sound that resonates in your bones... it gets louder and louder until you peak your ears.  Finally, you are at the point of opening your eyes to check what's there. Nothing. You weren't fast enough.  But every time you try, you swear you can see something.  Then, one time, you see too much. That's when it's too late.  You'll wish that you never saw those eyes looking back at you… even if it was for a second.

It's probably in your best interest to keep your eyes closed and continue with your business.


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Because when you close your eyes, that's when _*they*_ move.  It isn't so much as hearing them as it is feeling them move.
> 
> It's that numbing sound that resonates in your bones... it gets louder and louder until you peak your ears.  Finally, you are at the point of opening your eyes to check what's there. Nothing. You weren't fast enough.  But every time you try, you swear you can see something.  Then, one time, you see too much. That's when it's too late.  You'll wish that you never saw those eyes looking back at you… even if it was for a second.
> 
> It's probably in your best interest to keep your eyes closed and continue with your business.You make me cry.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 3, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Because when you close your eyes, that's when _*they*_ move.  It isn't so much as hearing them as it is feeling them move.
> 
> It's that numbing sound that resonates in your bones... it gets louder and louder until you peak your ears.  Finally, you are at the point of opening your eyes to check what's there. Nothing. You weren't fast enough.  But every time you try, you swear you can see something.  Then, one time, you see too much. That's when it's too late.  You'll wish that you never saw those eyes looking back at you… even if it was for a second.
> 
> It's probably in your best interest to keep your eyes closed and continue with your business.



Rofl. Good one. I should tell that to one of my friend who has the same fear in the shower.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 3, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Scary hairy.  I'm scared to wash my hair cause the government controls everything, including Unilever. . .Either that or I lean back to prevent soap from getting on my face o_o


thats only for 18+
and I watched it


----------



## Osaka (Oct 3, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Because when you close your eyes, that's when _*they*_ move.  It isn't so much as hearing them as it is feeling them move.
> 
> It's that numbing sound that resonates in your bones... it gets louder and louder until you peak your ears.  Finally, you are at the point of opening your eyes to check what's there. Nothing. You weren't fast enough.  But every time you try, you swear you can see something.  Then, one time, you see too much. That's when it's too late.  You'll wish that you never saw those eyes looking back at you… even if it was for a second.
> 
> It's probably in your best interest to keep your eyes closed and continue with your business.


T_____________T;;;


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on guys, leave her alone.  I'm sure the lot of you get scared when you're showering and you feel something crawling up your leg.  Oh hello, spider/ant.  *spray spray*


----------



## Jerme (Oct 4, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108037


----------



## bustyman100 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just watch Hitchcock's "Psycho", it will dispel all your fears.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 4, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Because when you close your eyes, that's when _*they*_ move.  It isn't so much as hearing them as it is feeling them move.
> 
> It's that numbing sound that resonates in your bones... it gets louder and louder until you peak your ears.  Finally, you are at the point of opening your eyes to check what's there. Nothing. You weren't fast enough.  But every time you try, you swear you can see something.  Then, one time, you see too much. That's when it's too late.  You'll wish that you never saw those eyes looking back at you… even if it was for a second.
> 
> It's probably in your best interest to keep your eyes closed and continue with your business.


Nice.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm, showering isn't scary at all, the sound of the shower makes it hard to hear anything anyway.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im sure you watched a horror movie related to it. LOL. I remember when I was your age and watched the movie "The Blair Witch Project" and couldnt sleep for a week!!! I left something was grabbing my feet at night! But It went away. You just gotta stop think about it.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 21, 2008)

topic bumped successfully.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 22, 2008)

Rough neighbourhood you live in I guess.

Now myself, well be old balding and fat has it's merits. Anyone looking at me in the shower likely will be scarred for life


----------



## amptor (Nov 22, 2008)

Osaka, just use baby shampoo and it won't hurt your eyes.  Nobody will fault you for using it either since u are a girl.


----------



## DrKupo (Nov 22, 2008)

This is the best thread.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 22, 2008)

after writing this thread it actually hasn't been AS scary. maybe I just needed to talk about it? ^^;


----------

